# Microfibre Cloths In Bulk????



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any information to where I can buy the above in bulk quantities they must be of good quality and most importantly be lint free, I have found a few places on Ebay but do not want to deal with them or Paypal.

Any help gladly recieved

Regards
John:thumb:


----------



## THFC_WHL (Mar 16, 2011)

Costco Microfibre cloth's are supposed to be really good and quite cheap, i'm sure member's on DW have mentioned that in previous post's


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

costco 36 for£12


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Think you might find Costco are getting rid of their detailing supplies in time for winter.

The carrand microfibre sponge 4 packs some retailers sell at £5 for 1 sponge were down to £1.75 plus VAT for 4 the other week. Went back a week later and something else in its place.

Didn't see the yellow microfibres either last time only white terry ones.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Costco. Bargain!


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

craigblues said:


> Costco. Bargain!


+1:thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Try screwfix now selling 50 for £24.99 must go and getsome

http://www.screwfix.com/p/microfibre-cloth-pack-of-50/62624


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

For 36 Eurow / Costco MF's

Amazon Uk Ultra-Soft Microfibre Cleaning Eurow Towels / Cloths 36 Pack (Detailers Preference): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eurow-Mic...re_Cleaning&hash=item27cae56519#ht_1466wt_922

:thumb:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> For 36 Eurow / Costco MF's
> 
> Amazon Uk Ultra-Soft Microfibre Cleaning Eurow Towels / Cloths 36 Pack (Detailers Preference): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> ...


Those are indeed the Costco ones they sell for £13. I have 3 packs of these & they're great for everything. You won't go far wrong. I always pull the labels off them before I use them though:thumb:.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just have to stick my oar in ref the Costco MF's!! :thumb: get em, they are cheap enough to abuse and bin!!:doublesho


----------



## An-dy (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought some microfibres from costco after reading about them on here and I have to say they are great value.


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Anybody used the Costco in Reading for these microfiber's?


----------



## sean34 (Sep 14, 2012)

any shops that offer international shipping?? These all seem restricted to the UK?


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I use the costco 1s they sell them all year round.


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Reading Costco has loads, I picked up a pack today. 
They look good quality and only £13


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

2 things

Nearest Costco to me 80 mile round trip :wall:
&
I'm not a bloody member :wall:

:wave:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Black Magic Detail said:


> costco 36 for£12


Our edinburgh store's put them up, now £17.98 inc vat.
Ask every time i go in as they sold the plush blue one's for £19.99 inc vat a fair few month's ago.. need more as only 5 left:doublesho


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone else find the Costco MFs leave little threads on panels sometimes?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Turbo Tony said:


> Does anyone else find the Costco MFs leave little threads on panels sometimes?


They can do - I always give them a good shake prior to use to avoid this and it seems ok.

For £13 I can live with it though :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

For those without a Costco near them or in Ireland, why don't you ask your m8's relatives, friends on here to nip in and get some for you, the postal charge wouldn't be that much if say a couple of you got together and bought a couple of packs each!!


----------



## RSTsteve (Jul 28, 2010)

Turbo Tony said:


> Does anyone else find the Costco MFs leave little threads on panels sometimes?


I find this aswell

I just live on with it


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Radish293 said:


> Try screwfix now selling 50 for £24.99 must go and getsome
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/microfibre-cloth-pack-of-50/62624


I use these and could not believe how good they are for the money :thumb:


----------



## evefreek (Sep 13, 2009)

Went to screw fix today to pick up some microfibres 50 for £19.99 :doublesho


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I got 50 from Screwfix yesterday for £19.99, but the deal officially finished last week and I only got them for that price as they'd forgotten to take the poster down. They're back to £24.99 for 50 now (plus £5 postage if you can't collect them).

I can't remember how much Asda's are for three, but they may work out cheaper.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

sean34 said:


> any shops that offer international shipping?? These all seem restricted to the UK?


These are very soft and good!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-Ultra-Soft-MICROFIBRE-Cloths-40x40-Microfiber-Valet-/320582267022?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4aa431308e


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Black Magic Detail said:


> costco 36 for£12


that works out 3 for a pound. Asda do 6 sheets for for £2 which is the same. ASDa ones are decent, have no experience with costco ones. Asda ones are multicoloured too so you can dedicate them for certain tasks.

ASDA towels are manufactured by a company called KENT, you can buy the same towels online by searching for KENT branded ones. But they're more expensive.

I think these are £2 or £2.50 now actually, not sure exactly what it was.
Kent Q6600 Microfibre Towel Pack (6 Pieces): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

I wouldn't use them for buffing the car body though, I use it for odd jobs that don't need too delicate of a buff, like trim polish application. Wiping cutting compound with isopropyl etc.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

TigerUK said:


> that works out 3 for a pound. Asda do 6 sheets for for £2 which is the same. ASDa ones are decent, have no experience with costco ones. Asda ones are multicoloured too so you can dedicate them for certain tasks.
> 
> ASDA towels are manufactured by a company called KENT, you can buy the same towels online by searching for KENT branded ones. But they're more expensive.
> 
> ...


And the Kent ones are terrible compared to the costco item, they costco ones are suprisingly good for the money.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

tom-225 said:


> And the Kent ones are terrible compared to the costco item, they costco ones are suprisingly good for the money.


must give it a try, i agreee kent/asda ones are **** and I would only use them for rougher jobs where the finishing touch isn't so important (like trim dressing, interior work, windows etc). The costco ones sounds like they might be oem clothes for the trade. hence the price and quality.

Only problem is it's quite a lot of cloths. I suppose you'll end up using them eventually but it does mean you have to keep a lot of these in your home/shed/boot


----------

